# TRUMBULL COUNTY Fox Trapping...



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

My son has caught 12 fox in the last two weeks, including this one. In all my years of hunting and trapping, I have never seen one like this







.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

That is a BEAUTY!!! Great color phase...

I used to trap in my younger days... Raccoon, fox, muskrats.... All I ever got was a nice gray...

Great pic...


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

That's pretty neat!! Thanks for the Pic. Any plans for the hide or mounting?


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

He is going to do a full body mount, I think that will be neat.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll have to tell the story one day, of when I had a BIG boar raccoon I got, whacked on the head, took home to skin, but it woke up and crawled out of the bag, in my parent's basement!!! My Mom had laundry to do but couldn't figure out why I wouldn't let her down in the basement....LOL!!! Ahhhh, to be young again...LOL!!!


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fox, 12 in 14 days that great. That boy's a machine. 

My cousin and I trapped in are younger days. Aunt got kinda pissed when she found out we were drying pelts in her dryer. The old days, life was good!

Slip


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for sharing and Thanks for giving your son the opportunity to keep the sport of trapping alive Brings a lot of great memories back
Geowol


----------

